# Aw racing rigs release 8



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

Does anybody have pictures of release 8 trucks yet thanks


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

Any word of a release date or does anybody have pictures of the trucks


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

the last i heard from aw is june, but that could change as we all know.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

there is going to be a 2 truck set, one is a shell gasoline tanker and the other is another fuel tanker cant remember the brand name.

wheelz63


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I thought it was going to be Roadway and UPS freight trucks. Are the freight trucks gone now?


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

blue55conv said:


> I thought it was going to be Roadway and UPS freight trucks. Are the freight trucks gone now?


roadway and ups is off the list at least for now.


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

wheelz63 said:


> roadway and ups is off the list at least for now.


I work for Old Dominion Freight Lines..I'd love these trucks but the way things are going in the industry...Roadway is practically on it's death bed. I wonder if that effects it being made into a AW product.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Seventy7 said:


> I work for Old Dominion Freight Lines..I'd love these trucks but the way things are going in the industry...Roadway is practically on it's death bed. I wonder if that effects it being made into a AW product.


that might be the reason, but for now i guess we will wait and see.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Seventy7 said:


> I work for Old Dominion Freight Lines..I'd love these trucks but the way things are going in the industry...Roadway is practically on it's death bed. I wonder if that effects it being made into a AW product.


Interesting article about OD in the latest Wheels Of Time, I doubt it would have that much of an effect on the AW release, it's rumored YRC is going belly up every other week.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I heard it was going to be Union 76 and Shell tankers


----------

